# education gap



## gomathi (May 22, 2015)

sir,
my D.O.B is 31/10/1987.

after finishing my 12 th in 2005  i got married.Then in 2012 i joined vaisnav womens college and now iam a b.com fresher.I have gained 72% in b.com. and 62%in 10th and 12th.i can apply for mnc companies for job.i want to know that iam eligible for applying jobs in mnc company like tcs.please reply me.


----------



## Faun (May 22, 2015)

Try to include non MNC companies too. And get well versed in a programming language.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 3, 2015)

Just B.COM wont get you far. And your marks dont seem impressive, 72% is below distinction. I am not saying your score is bad. *Its just not enough to pull you up on its own.*
Try to get more degrees /education qualification. 

And kindly mention your aim in life... what you aspire to be.
The guy above me asked you to become well versed in programming language...programming language?? really? Are all Digitians into  IT/Engineering only??  i am totally confused... B.COM students usually aspire to be go for ICAI or Management line.

Kindly give more info for better advice.


----------



## ranjan82 (Sep 9, 2015)

gomathi said:


> sir,
> my D.O.B is 31/10/1987.
> 
> after finishing my 12 th in 2005  i got married.Then in 2012 i joined vaisnav womens college and now iam a b.com fresher.I have gained 72% in b.com. and 62%in 10th and 12th.i can apply for mnc companies for job.i want to know that iam eligible for applying jobs in mnc company like tcs.please reply me.



Yes why not i think you can apply for these companies. Starting you need to manage once you get the experience you will get offers from other reputed companies with good salary packages. So first you need to start at any level or fresher whatever you offers by companies.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 14, 2015)

you won't get into MNC but try other companies who gives preferences to talent rather than education background!


----------



## kapoorkaran (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this app. For those who want to clear the gap of study, can be benefited through it Thanks for sharing it


----------



## Stormbringer (Feb 25, 2016)

kapoorkaran said:


> *Thanks for sharing this app*. For those who want to clear the gap of study, can be benefited through it Thanks for sharing it



Bhai which app are you talking about ?OP said Education Gap not Education App.:tongue_NF:


----------

